# What is your favorite number?



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

What is your favorite number? How did that number become your favorite? I'm just curious about what causes people to be attracted to a certain number. My favorite is 5. I used to think the number 5 stalked me when I was in elementary school. I was creeped out about it at first, but it started to grow on me, and now I see it as lucky.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Mine is 5 aswell, just a friendly looking number I guess


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

9. I was born on the ninth day of month. I have 2 nines in my birth year. It seems familiar to me.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

7. I honestly don't know why, I might be guessing for all I know xD


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

dont have a favorite number..... 

37 is interesting. ( and multiples of 3 ) Look. :eyes !

3 x 37 = 111

6 x 37 = 222

9 x 37 = 333

12 x 37 = 444

15 x 37 = 555

18 x 37 = 666

21 x 37 = 777

24 x 37 = 888 

27 x 37 = 999

30 x 37 = 1110

33 x 37 = 1221

36 x 37 = 1332

39 x 37 = 1443 !!!!! ( continue the sequence


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

0 because I feel like a nobody.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

8192, because my favorite fraction is 1/8192.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Damn, I should of included a "I don't have a favorite number" option. :c


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

11. Myself, my father, and my mother were all born on the 11th (different months, though, of course) and even our old house's number was 11. It just grew on me from knowing all that and so for the longest time it has been my "go to" number.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

77 I guess.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Don't really have one. I liked the number 4 as a kid for some reason, though.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

314 (and no, has nothing to do with pi).


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Picked six. That's my enneagram.


----------



## KoolKat (Feb 6, 2015)

410, I like my birthday number.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

1. it was t-mac's number.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

58008 turn the calculator upside down and you see boobs.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

8 because it is considered a lucky number in asian beliefs.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

26

Because I like even numbers, particularly 2 and 6, so put them together and you get 26. I like 2 more than 6 so thats why its 26 not 62.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

15

Throughout grade school, we would be assigned numbers based on alphabetical order. I would always be 15, and I came to like it as a strong-sounding and -looking number.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

69. yeah, I WENT THERE.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Poor 2 & 10 have received no love... :c


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

17. It's so aesthetically pleasing. Just look at it. There's no other combination of digits that looks as fine as 17.


----------



## animeflower6084 (Apr 8, 2014)

The number 8 due to death the kid from soul eater, also it's symmetrical lol.


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

6.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I like all even numbers, so 2, 4, 6, 8 and 10. Probably 2 and 6.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

0 of course


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

0 because that's how many girls I've kissed.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

87


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

8


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

12


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

9. I don't know why. I see it in my mind as silvery. Number 0 is red, 3 is yellow, 4 is green, 5 is red, 6 is blue, 7 is green, 8 is usually yellow or red. 1 and 2 have no distinct colours.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Amphoteric said:


> 9. I don't know why. I see it in my mind as silvery. Number 0 is red, 3 is yellow, 4 is green, 5 is red, 6 is blue, 7 is green, 8 is usually yellow or red. 1 and 2 have no distinct colours.


You know that's pretty interesting that you visualize numbers that way... I can see 3 being a yellow number too. I don't know why, but it just feels right. :yes


----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)

It used to be 15 when I was a kid. I'm not quite sure why. Nowadays it's 7. Cliché I know, but it always seems to be lucky for me


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

7


----------



## Akashic Records (Mar 20, 2015)

18446744073709551615


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

You were just one number off on your poll; my favorite is 12. I just like how easily divisible it is (divisible by 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, and 12)


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't have one but I'll choose one, 100 sounds good.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

9 and 19


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

7 ftw


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

11


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> 9. I don't know why. I see it in my mind as silvery. Number 0 is red, 3 is yellow, 4 is green, 5 is red, 6 is blue, 7 is green, 8 is usually yellow or red. 1 and 2 have no distinct colours.


1 will always be red to me because of Rook. It's interesting you said green for 4 and 7, since that's my favorite color and those are my two favorite numbers.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

8 is the greatest number of all time. Yay for 8!


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Blue! No! Wai---AAAAUUUUGHHHH!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

16 because


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

21


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

11.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

7 which is supposed to be the lucky number? I don't understand why. I only remember my 5th grade math teacher saying that. So it became my favorite number since I was 11 years old


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

wonder if anybody will find this familiar... xD


----------



## BlueBerryKiss19 (Jun 14, 2013)

19


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

14 and 24


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Clickity click 66 or Two fat ladies 88


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

Mine is 22


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

13


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Triple 6


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi old thread. I never ever in my life had a favorite number. I don't get how people choose that.

I hate numbers


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't know my favorite anything. It constantly changes.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Sixteen.


Sixteen seems to be a rite of passage, a trial by fire...if you can make it past sixteen then you can make it through all nine circles of hell. That's what it was like for me, when I was that age. That's what it's been like for my daughter. And for a lot of the friends I've had in hs, and for some of the friends I have now who have kids that are that age. Sixteen seems to be the unluckiest number, and not one I'd pick as a lucky number....but like I said if you can make it past that age, I think you can do anything. So, to me it is a lucky number.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

14


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4

It's my Roman numeral with my name.


----------



## Pandemoniac (Dec 10, 2016)

6. No idea why, haha.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

numbers remind me of math so **** all of them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

8

No idea why, but I just decided to pick it for a favorite number when I was little since I couldn't choose any other one. Now I'd reason I find it cool because it's like an infinity sign when turned over.


----------



## udit thakur (Feb 21, 2016)

5 because my birthday is on 5


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

4. It's an even number, and I think I saw it somewhere when I was four and thought "it has a roof", so it reminded me of a house. I was born in the fourth month and am the fourth child. After that, it's 6 because I used to see it everywhere when I was 6.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ender said:


> 58008 turn the calculator upside down and you see boobs.


Came here to say this.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Seven Of Nine


----------

